# Whippet club of Wales



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yesterday we went down to Cardiff for the Whippet club of Wales champ show. It was 144 miles each way and much further than I would normally travel to a show but not having anyone other than the racing greyhound qualified(she doesn't need to qualify) we felt we should enter.

Firstly the bad news. We failed on our mission to qualify any of the 3 we took with us. But on a positive side Owen who hasn't been enjoying his showing this year showed his socks of and came 5th in his class and we hadsome lovely comments about Freyja and Amber.

But the best bit was the lovely surprise our breeders told us about. They told us they hadn't had room in the car for our christmas present but they will bring it over for Manchester champ show:thumbup: We weren't expecting a present but theysaid it was a thankyou for everything we had done for them. They come over from Ireland and if we are at the same show we make sure we take drinks for them and food for them to take on the ferry back home


----------



## Cocobean (Dec 8, 2008)

I just love whippets I think they are so cute.
Do they get on with cats or not?
I know that is a difficult one but they say not to mix greyhounds with cats don't they?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

They are fine with cats if they are inroduced properly. We have a semi feral cat who occasionally come into th house and my lot are fine with him. I also have 2 greyhounds 1 of which is an ex racerand have had no problem with them either

This is my show greyhound having his tea pinched by Gizmo the feral cat. William knows Gizmo has needles in his paws that hurt so he wont argue with the cat


----------



## paulkerry (Dec 9, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Yesterday we went down to Cardiff for the Whippet club of Wales champ show. It was 144 miles each way and much further than I would normally travel to a show but not having anyone other than the racing greyhound qualified(she doesn't need to qualify) we felt we should enter.
> 
> Firstly the bad news. We failed on our mission to qualify any of the 3 we took with us. But on a positive side Owen who hasn't been enjoying his showing this year showed his socks of and came 5th in his class and we hadsome lovely comments about Freyja and Amber.
> 
> But the best bit was the lovely surprise our breeders told us about. They told us they hadn't had room in the car for our christmas present but they will bring it over for Manchester champ show:thumbup: We weren't expecting a present but theysaid it was a thankyou for everything we had done for them. They come over from Ireland and if we are at the same show we make sure we take drinks for them and food for them to take on the ferry back home


i love whippets to were is it in wales the show? never heard about it b4 ?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

This show was at Cardiff but they are having an open show on Feb 8th which is in Undy Monmouthshire


----------

